# Dial out failure for PPV



## merlethepearl (Aug 15, 2004)

When I tried to order a PPV sport event over the weekend, I got a Dial-Out Failure message. I tested the phone line first and it 'passed', but ultimately had to call Dish directly to order (which costs extra). This was my first attempt with the 921 but have previously done it with older Dish receivers. Appreciate your help. 

SW L187HECD-N
Boot Version 140B
Flash Version F052


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Is your 921 directly connected to a phone jack, or are you using a wireless transmitter? If so, which brand?

And, do you have DSL? If so, which company, and what kind of filters are installed? Try replacing the filter on the jack you're plugged into, or try adding a 2nd filter to see if that solves the problem.

Do you have callerid? Does it work?


----------



## merlethepearl (Aug 15, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Is your 921 directly connected to a phone jack, or are you using a wireless transmitter? If so, which brand?
> 
> And, do you have DSL? If so, which company, and what kind of filters are installed? Try replacing the filter on the jack you're plugged into, or try adding a 2nd filter to see if that solves the problem.
> 
> Do you have callerid? Does it work?


Mark, I connected the 921 directly to a filter at a wall phone jack will a long phone cord (I do not keep the phone line connected at all times). I have SWB (Southwest Bell) DSL. Since I'm not home now, I can't give any info on the kind of filter; again, it did pass the connect test and I have used this jack successfully in the past to connect to a laptop (altho I'm now wireless with that).

I'll try replacing the filter or adding another one, but is there anyway I can see if that solves the problem without indeed going all the way and ordering PPV? I'd like to know before I really order my next PPV event so I can avoid the added charges of calling Dish in person.

Finally, since I've only had the 921 just a few weeks, I'm clueless on the callerid feature. I've read a lot of the posts regarding this but don't understand if this is a feature of the 921 or what? Yes, we have caller ID for our home phone system, but suspect you're talking about something more. Thanks for any more clarification you can provide and all the help you and others provide here!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I suspect that currently, your 921 also will not display the callerid popups either. First, go into your preferences (menu-4-2) and enable the callerid popup. Then, call your home phone with the phone line connected to your 921 to see if it works. When it doesn't work, try replacing and adding a 2nd filter to your jack. I believe that others have had problems with SWB dsl - there's discussion about it in the callerid thread. One of the workarounds was to add a 2nd filter to the jack. Then, see if you get a callerid popup. If it didn't work before, and does work now, your PPV order problem should also be solved.


----------

